
DNA Got a Kid Kicked Out of School–And It’ll Happen Again - rmason
http://www.wired.com/2016/02/schools-kicked-boy-based-dna/
======
tamana
Click bait title refers to this story: [http://sfgate.com/health/article/Boy-
in-school-flap-over-cys...](http://sfgate.com/health/article/Boy-in-school-
flap-over-cystic-fibrosis-3944802.php)

